# Chip Dip



## Reese (Dec 6, 2003)

I have made this recipe for a long time now, its really easy and good for big groups or football days, or plenty of leftovers:

2 lbs Hamburger
1 can cream of mushroom soup
1 jar salsa ( your favorite kind )
1 lb. velveeta cheese

cook hamburger, drain off excess grease
then add the rest of ingredients.

very simple and easy, it also looks not so pretty but its really good.

Serve with tortilla chips   

Enjoy!


----------



## kitchenelf (Dec 6, 2003)

Thanks for the recipe!!!!  It's a great "winter" dip!


----------



## BubbaGourmet (Dec 28, 2003)

In my area a similar dip is made. Just substitute Spicy Country sausage for the ground beef and call it "Carolina Road Kill". Disgusting name...good dip!


----------

